# Don't forget the show tonight



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Tonight, Monday, May 17, at 9:00 Central time on Animal Planet is the show, Animal Planet Investigates: Petland, covering the dispute between the HSUS and Petland.

Their last investigation show was pretty good.

Beverly


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Ohhhh I don't get that, hopefully someone will let us know how it goes!! Thanks for telling me


----------

